# Can anyone provide some tips and tricks for keeping the A-MAZE-N pellet tray lit in my electric smoker?



## MooseSpectacles (Jul 26, 2021)

I can't get the pellets to stay lit consistently. I think I've had one smoke where it stayed lit the entire time, which was a short cook (about 3 hours), but other than that I've had the pellets die out after about an hour or so.

Yesterday, I had a bit of a different issue. I did only one row of pellets, which should have lasted about 4 hours and the entire row burnt out to ash in less than 2 hours.

Here's what I currently do:

Removed the wood chip tray where the ashes go and put the pellet tray next to the heating element. Not sure if this matters, but it's a very tight squeeze since my electric is 30", so the tray is touching the heating element, even pushing it a bit to fit in the space. 

Pull out wood chip loader about 2-3 inches, making sure it's in dump position

Preheat pellets with smoker for about an hour

pack pellets in tray

Light for 45 seconds, let burn for 5-10 mins

Blow out flame

Put tray in with lit side against back wall - didn't work. Trying facing front next time

Top vent completely open, water pan still installed with no water or any liquid inside of it.

If anyone could provide help in any way, it'd be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 26, 2021)

Bearcarver
  can you help him out?


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 26, 2021)

I don't know about the tray.. I thought that was for dust? 

Anyways.. I have a tube and have no issues with it. I definitely don't dry out the pellets before using them.. I just dump them in and light them and snuff it out and let it smolder - usually get 4 to 5 hours out of the 12 inch tube.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 26, 2021)

Try leaving the chip loader out altogether.  I did this a long time.  The chip thing is kinda funky and done wrong it actually does not provide any air flow at all.  I think you need to be like 1 1/2" or so.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 26, 2021)

I know 

 Bearcarver
  has all mes 40 smokers and he made it work. Not sure if you can on a mes 30 or not. Best bet is to do the mailbox mod...








Then the tray goes in the mailbox.  Your one row probably burned so fast from being too close to the burner and started back on fire. As far as not staying lit... not getting enough air or try nuking your pellets for 2 or 3 times at roughly 40 seconds each time. Also cherry pellets don't burn well by themselves. 

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2021)

I think BrokenHandle has the right answer. With the mailbox mod you get plenty of air flow, plus you get cleaner smoke. I use both the tray in my Smoke Vault & the tube in my Lang firebox. I also nuke the pellets for 1 minute & stir them up & nuke them for another minute, but don’t have a MES.
Al


----------



## MooseSpectacles (Jul 26, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I know
> 
> Bearcarver
> has all mes 40 smokers and he made it work. Not sure if you can on a mes 30 or not. Best bet is to do the mailbox mod...
> ...


It seems I'm just delaying the inevitable, so is there a mailbox mod tutorial that you recommend?


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 26, 2021)

Yep mailbox is the right move, I have a mes 30 and tried everything to keep tray lit, did the mailbox mod and never looked back. Some people do have luck keeping them lit inside but for a couple bucks and an hour of your time you'll have no problems. Just type in mailbox mod in the search and it will pop up.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 26, 2021)

Search for mailbox mods here on the forum... it should come up with a bunch! It's been so long I don't remember any special ones that really stick out. Also it helps to keep the tray elevated for better air flow.  I think 

 daveomak
  used a couple of u - shaped bolts under his to keep it elevated. 

Ryan


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 26, 2021)

Yup. Me personally I have not done the mailbox mod so it does take a little fussing with the pellets.  I nuke my pellets (alot!- almost to the point of them igniting) to dry them out. How they are stored to keep dry and out of humid environments is important.
Pull the chip tray out completely and the chip loader out to allow more airflow to draft in from that hole. Top vent always open.
Once I can get a real good draft going  in the cook chamber good it puffs a long real good. But when cold meat goes in, I have noticed it will draft backwards out of the dumper hole!  The mailbox mod will make it draft much better.


----------



## normanaj (Jul 26, 2021)

I initially had problems with the tray in my 30 and went with ubolt modified tubes burning dust. This worked so well I never did get around to doing the mailbox mod. If you click on the link in my signature you'll get the full scoop. In the end the mailbox mod is probably the best route.


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 26, 2021)

A mailbox setup is the way to go. I use a tube and A-maz-n pellets. 
Never nuked them, just started and let them burn for a minute or two then blow them out and close the door.
I do leave the smoker door open until I see I'm getting a good draft. Never had them go out.
I went outside the box a little, though. Larger pipe and the mailbox is on a stand with holes in the bottom.


----------



## MooseSpectacles (Jul 26, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> A mailbox setup is the way to go. I use a tube and A-maz-n pellets.
> Never nuked them, just started and let them burn for a minute or two then blow them out and close the door.
> I do leave the smoker door open until I see I'm getting a good draft. Never had them go out.
> I went outside the box a little, though. Larger pipe and the mailbox is on a stand with holes in the bottom.
> ...


What kind of mailbox should I be looking at? My main concern is any coatings on the inside of the mailbox that I would not want burning and being absorbed into my food.


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 26, 2021)

MooseSpectacles said:


> What kind of mailbox should I be looking at? My main concern is any coatings on the inside of the mailbox that I would not want burning and being absorbed into my food.


I got mine at Home Depot I think. Cheapest one they had, steel, painted on the outside but not the inside.
You don't want galvanized....


----------



## MooseSpectacles (Jul 26, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I got mine at Home Depot I think. Cheapest one they had, steel, painted on the outside but not the inside.
> You don't want galvanized....


Seems all of the cheaper ones that I can find are constructed from galvanized steel


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 26, 2021)

Mine is galvanized,  hasn't killed me yet. I dont think it gets hot enough to get the bad gasses.


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 26, 2021)

MooseSpectacles said:


> Seems all of the cheaper ones that I can find are constructed from galvanized steel


Maybe it was at Lowes. Maybe I just got lucky. It's been a few years.
smokerjim has a point.....


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 26, 2021)

I bet most of the cheaper mailboxes are made out of aluminum anymore. 

Ryan


----------



## daveomak (Jul 26, 2021)

Add a mail box so heat from the element doesn't have an effect on the burning of the pellets or dust...  Elevate the tray so it can get adequate air  from all sides....
The 2 lower holes allow air to get to the bottom of the tray...  The single top air inlet stops the air in the MB from recirculating...  recirculating air is VERY low in oxygen...  The pellets will go out...
Steam inside your smoker will put out pellets if the tray is inside the smoker..
Having a MB solves lots of problems...  The BIG deal is...  Creosote condenses inside the MB and NOT on your food....







	

		
			
		

		
	
.....
	

		
			
		

		
	







My hams don't have that black layer of creosote..   Same with the turkeys....


----------



## Wasi (Jul 26, 2021)

MooseSpectacles said:


> It seems I'm just delaying the inevitable, so is there a mailbox mod tutorial that you recommend?


Mailbox Mod for the Masterbuilt Electric Smoker - YouTube


----------



## tallbm (Jul 26, 2021)

MooseSpectacles said:


> Seems all of the cheaper ones that I can find are constructed from galvanized steel


Hi there and welcome!
You are getting great info from the guys.
First off, yeah the MES30 doesn't like to have the tray inside.  I've helped a number of guys with this issue involving the MES30 and the solution was to go to a mailbox mod and they never looked back.

Second, the mailboxes you find will likely be galvanized steel. Pellets burning will get no where close to being so hot that it causes gasses from the galvanized to be released.
HOWEVER, flame up situation on pellets could do so.  SOLUTION... just do a burn out on your mailbox like people do with steel drum smokers.
Burn a fire in your mailbox so that the flame is burning against the top metal and releasing all the gasses you are concerned about.  Once your box has been burned out with flame you won't ever have to worry about it again.  Plus creosote will build up and cover your box internally with layer after layer so you will be good to go.

Here is my mailbox mod which is using a wall hanging mailbox and is super compact and modular, mine is much different from others so you get the idea you can go any which way that works :)











To do it all over again I think I will just cut a 3.25" hole into the side of my mailbox (slightly larger hole than 3" chip feeder hole.
Then I would just slap my mailbox up against the side of my MES so the holes lined up and screw it directly to the side of my MES hahaha.

No need for a duct or anything.  You see how little distance there is between my box and the MES and I have zero issues with creosote, etc. so I know I don't need a great amount of a gap between burning pellets and my MES.  If I wanted more gap I would just mount a bigger box that provides more space/gap.

I hope this gives you some ideas.  Thanks! :)


----------



## MooseSpectacles (Jul 26, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> You are getting great info from the guys.
> First off, yeah the MES30 doesn't like to have the tray inside.  I've helped a number of guys with this issue involving the MES30 and the solution was to go to a mailbox mod and they never looked back.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the great info!

How would you recommend doing a burn off?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2021)

MooseSpectacles said:


> I can't get the pellets to stay lit consistently. I think I've had one smoke where it stayed lit the entire time, which was a short cook (about 3 hours), but other than that I've had the pellets die out after about an hour or so.
> 
> Yesterday, I had a bit of a different issue. I did only one row of pellets, which should have lasted about 4 hours and the entire row burnt out to ash in less than 2 hours.
> 
> ...




My first smoker was an MES 30. It smoked great with an AMNPS for a year, until I sold it for a bigger MES 40.
After reading your post, and all the Good comments since, I figured I'll give you my method, even though some of the things you are already doing:
Fill the tray with pellets up to about 3/8" from the top
Light one end with a torch until there is a flame. When it goes out, light it again. The next time it goes out, blow on the cherry until it flames up again by itself.
Then do the same thing, every time the flame goes out, and blow on it hard enough & deep enough to get a big thick red cherry in the bottom of the row. You don't have to be there all the time---Just make sure you get back there to do that same thing again & again for at least 20 minutes, before you put it in.

I'm not sure which Generation you have, but the best place for the AMNPS is on the bottom rack, on the right, just above the chip dumper hole. Pull the chip dumper out to about 2 to 3" & in the dumping position.
The top vent must be Fully opened.

That one that burned up too fast was p[robably too close to the Heating element.

BTW: You're in Jersey, so I'm figuring you aren't at a High Altitude.

If you do this a few times & it still doesn't light & stay lit, go with the Mailbox or similar.

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 26, 2021)

MooseSpectacles said:


> Thanks so much for the great info!
> 
> How would you recommend doing a burn off?


Put some charcoal in there with lighter fluid and let 'er rip.
That should do it....


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 26, 2021)

MooseSpectacles said:


> Thanks so much for the great info!
> 
> How would you recommend doing a burn off?


A couple pieces of newspaper and a bunch of dead sticks works too! Burns hot!

Ryan


----------



## MooseSpectacles (Jul 26, 2021)

Turns out I got really lucky and found a like new, used, aluminum mailbox for $17!


----------



## bill1 (Jul 26, 2021)

DaveOmak made great points...it's hard to get consistent pellet burning inside a cooking chamber where you want to vary the temperature and where even the moisture level varies with the size of the meal inside.  Best to just put the pellet smoke generator in its own separate box and pipe in the smoke.  Your only variable then is airflow and there's enough examples here to get you going.  

Walmart sells a nice cheap steel ammo box that could work well for a mailbox substitute as well and may fit better/prettier in some installations.  But move fast; the days of metal ammo boxes are probably limited.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 26, 2021)

Aluminum mailbox & duct work.  I can take a nap while it is smoking.  Perfect setup for an AmazeN  tray.


----------



## MooseSpectacles (Aug 13, 2021)

I finally got around to doing the mailbox mod, and so far so good, with two minor issues that I need to figure out. 

First, I noticed that my pellets lit up again in the middle of smoking and ended up burning out quicker than they should have. It was also windy that day, so I assume that's why, but does that mean they're getting too much oxygen?

Second, how do you guys clean up the ashes that fall out of the tray?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2021)

MooseSpectacles said:


> I finally got around to doing the mailbox mod, and so far so good, with two minor issues that I need to figure out.
> 
> First, I noticed that my pellets lit up again in the middle of smoking and ended up burning out quicker than they should have. It was also windy that day, so I assume that's why, but does that mean they're getting too much oxygen?
> 
> Second, how do you guys clean up the ashes that fall out of the tray?



If you're talking about the AMNPS  (Tray),
The best way to make it jump across rows is to fill it too full, instead of only filling it to about 3/8" from the top.  Being too close to the heating element can do it too, but I doubt you did that.

I never had much ash fall below the AMNPS (Tray)

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Aug 13, 2021)

MooseSpectacles said:


> I finally got around to doing the mailbox mod, and so far so good, with two minor issues that I need to figure out.
> 
> First, I noticed that my pellets lit up again in the middle of smoking and ended up burning out quicker than they should have. It was also windy that day, so I assume that's why, but does that mean they're getting too much oxygen?
> 
> Second, how do you guys clean up the ashes that fall out of the tray?


Hi there and welcome!

Wind can do that if it stokes the pellets to flame up. I've also had it happen when I open the door to the smoker and cause a great amount of draft/suction to pull air through the mailbox hahaha.
You can use some duct tape and cover over any additional or excess holes you may have drilled if that helps. It's just more tweaking/tuning to get it right.

For ashes, well my mailbox mod is one whole modular piece I can add/remove at will using 1 hand. I built it with that in mind. I would assume if you did a big mailbox and a duct you just have to sweep it out.
I take mine and I remove the AMNPS tray and then I just knock it against the side of the house and all the stuff falls out, all clean :D

Keep tweaking on it and you will get these issues solved.  Just like learning and tweaking a BBQ setup to get understand and get it work well for you :)


----------

